# What breed is this?



## ten-acre-farms (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## Weekidsgoats (Nov 1, 2013)

Looks like an Old English Duck Wing which is a type of game rooster


----------



## ten-acre-farms (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We have one..some one dumped here a few months ago..kids named him Mooch..since he helped himself to our hens lol..


----------

